# Anyone know of Golden rescue organizations in the Pacific Northwest?



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

In my experience rescues are always on the lookout for good foster families. I'd contact the nearest golden rescue to you and inquire, explaining where you live, your home situation, etc etc. They'd have you fill out a foster application. The next step would be to arrange for a home visit volunteer to come to your house and get you approved.

There are always goldens who need long term fostering like goldens going through heartworm treatment, seniors people aren't anxious to adopt, for instance. 

Good luck!! And thanks for being willing to foster. If not a golden, there are probably other rescue groups nearer to you who'd love to have you. We've fostered goldens, german shepherds, dachshunds, Heinz 57's, and many others. They've all left a golden imprint on our hearts. It's great watching them lose that scared look and get happy tails, ready for a forever home


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Golden Bond Golden Retriever Rescue Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon covers Oregon and SW Washington

Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue EGRC-Home covers Washington...based out of Seattle

Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue, Spokane Washington covers Eastern Washington (and parts of Idaho, if I'm not mistaken)....based in Spokane


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a link for the Canada GR Rescues-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

